# Bicyclist from Idaho is attacked by a wolf while riding his bike.



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 2, 2013)

I read this story posted by one of my friends from Idaho. Wolves are protected out west, and have made a huge comeback in recent years, and ranchers have been losing livestock more every year .
Now, they are apparently attacking humans again as well.  
This man was part of a benefit ride from Idaho to Alaska, when he was separated from the other riders and was attacked by a huge wolf. About the time he thought he would not be finishing the ride, he was rescued by a passing motorist.

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2013/jul/11/landers-wolf-chases-sandpoint-cyclist-down-alaska/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2013)

People really have to be careful of wildlife, especially in Alaska or Canada, and remote areas of the United States.  We have to remember that we are intruding on them in their natural wooded nature areas.  We've done some camping in Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, Canada and Alaska, and are always wary of the wildlife such as wolves, coyotes or bears.  As far as bike riders, they should have a large animal pepper spray handy for such possible attacks.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Had a woman attacked by a mountain lion while riding her bike a couple of years ago.  That motion just sets off the chase response.  I'm sure all of us remember being chased by dogs while riding a bike.


----------

